# special request



## steve bellinger (Mar 26, 2015)

Nothing really special, but one of my first cousins asked if I'd make her one of these. Well as she is paying for it will give her what she wants. Havn't turned anything but calls in the last number of months, so it was a nice brake any way.
Steve

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 10


----------



## TimR (Mar 26, 2015)

Wow! That is very nice. I really like the shape and curve of the spout, the handle and the pyro work and dyeing...whoa. You've had this building up inside you Steve, she's underpaid you, I'm sure.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Mar 26, 2015)

that is very sharp steve . let me know if your inclined to make any more of those . I would pay or trade for one of those beutys. duck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 26, 2015)

Steve, what a gorgeous set! It's got so much going for it . . . quite a number of disciplines and all very well executed. It would be hard to over-compliment the work you did on this.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 26, 2015)

That has wow factor for sure. The Pyro on the side of the pitcher is outstanding. The whole set is but the pitcher is over the top,

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Mar 26, 2015)

You did an Outstanding job!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Mar 26, 2015)

Beautiful work, Steve!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## MikeMD (Mar 26, 2015)

Meh...It's okay... 

You nailed both of these, Steve. The pitcher's got it all, the shape is spot on, and the handle is perfection. Though I'm not a huge fan of the outside shape of the rim (just not my thing), I know you needed a flat area to pyro, so you are limited to how to achieve that without making the bowl super thick. I would opt for an undercut rim, but that's just me. I think what you did is probably more fitting to the style of the set. I'm sure your cousin will love it...she better!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 26, 2015)

That pitcher must have been a challenge! Great set! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Mar 27, 2015)

Thanks all. Mike I agree about the rim of the bowl, but as you said I did need a flat area for the pyro work. I had made one of these for her sister a couple of years ago. Didn't do any pyro on that one, so I wanted to do something the same, but different. I think I did under cut the rim on hers though. Heck I've slept since then and have CRS.LOL


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 27, 2015)

Steve, that is an awesome set. Pat yourself on the back twice on that set.

What holds the handle on?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Mar 27, 2015)

WOW!!!!!!!!!! Way cool doesn't even come close on this one and eye candy just isn't enough!
Great job on that one all the way around, I am sure she will treasure it for a life time and her kids will fight over it in the years to come. What woman wouldn't want a beautiful piece of art like that in their house!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 27, 2015)

Beautiful set Steve ! Im sure your cousin will be overjoyed !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 27, 2015)

Truly Awesome work!

I'm showing this to the wife, maybe it will get her motivation even higher with using her pyro set.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Mar 27, 2015)

gman2431 said:


> Truly Awesome work!
> 
> I'm showing this to the wife, maybe it will get her motivation even higher with using her pyro set.


There is no way I am showing this to my wife! I have enough projects already.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm going for the reverse effect, Danny. If it inspires her it frees me up by having her busy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 27, 2015)

Wow, what a beautiful job.
Graybeard

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 27, 2015)

Nice work Steve.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Patrude (Mar 27, 2015)

Stunning, Absolutely fantastic

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Mar 27, 2015)

That is a beautiful set!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

